# Brass Quartet Mvt 1: Adagietto



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

well i have started this in sibelius due to an open commission from a brass quartet (meaning it is just a request to any composer, not me in specific), and the quartet wanted a midi playback so i decided that i might as well just composed directly onto sibelius. feedback is great as usual.


__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fbrass-quartet-mvt-1-adagietto


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

just finished the second movement, a presto!

__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fbrass-quartet-mvt-2-presto


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

From the first movement, at 1:38 - Am I the only person who goes off on a tangent every time I hear 3 short notes followed by a relatively longer one? Curse you, Beethoven! :lol:
Absolutely loved the second movement, and the first movement was great.

My knowledge on the composition of brass quartets (as well as everything else) is quite limited, so I'm afraid I can't offer you any feedback. All I can say is that I listened to both movements a few times now. They're great!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

oh wow thank you! i really appreciate the feedback. and do not worry, i have little to none experience with the format either.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

alright, i have completed the third movement, a larghetto! will most likely do a 4th movement to finish it off. here is the 3rd, feedback is appreciated of course: 

__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fbrass-quartet-mvt-3-larghetto

thanks for listening!


----------

